# sooo probably TMI but i thought it would be an intresting topic



## Amaya_Jordan

soooooo yeah my fiance wants to try anal sex....:dohh:

im like being pregnant and eveything that is going on with my body you wanna add anal to the list??? what is this man thinking. im like NO. 

but i feel bad that i keep saying no, and that we are engaged and he will never get to try it if i dont give in and just do it....

but man, ive always been so against it. 

RANDOM i knoow, and maybe inappropriate but i know you girls dont mind. well hopefully lol


----------



## AROluvsJMP

OMG OMG !! :rofl:


----------



## x__amour

Nope. Never, ever. He missed once and that almost killed me. Never again. Stuff goes in, not out. But if he's so eager, offer to stick something up HIS butt and see how he likes it! :lol:


----------



## Amaya_Jordan

lmfaooooo!!! really tho autumn!

what is up what guys and there obsession with "trying something new" 

:rofl:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

:dohh: Just thought I'd let you know Autumn and I both just litterally started LOLing. FOB wanted to try this for days "just to see what it felt like" I finally said okay we'll try but he had to stop if I said.. He literally made it like 3 cm in and I was crying because it hurt (and he definitely doesnt have a HUGE peepee :blush:) I think it all just depends on what your okay/comfortable with.. I vote you update what you decide though. :rofl:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

x__amour said:


> Nope. Never, ever. He missed once and that almost killed me. Never again. Stuff goes in, not out. But if he's so eager, offer to stick something up HIS butt and see how he likes it! :lol:

:rofl: I actually told FOB I wouldnt try unless me let me put something up his butt and he didnt say no. He said if it made me feel better I could :rofl:


----------



## Amaya_Jordan

x__amour said:


> Nope. Never, ever. He missed once and that almost killed me. Never again. Stuff goes in, not out. But if he's so eager, offer to stick something up HIS butt and see how he likes it! :lol:

EXACTLYYYYYYY!!! 

& BELIEVE ME I HAVEEEEE OFFERED STICKING SOMETHING UP HIS BUTT, AND HE DOESNT LIKE THAT IDEA ( OBVIOUSLY ) :haha: SOOOOO WHY WOULD I WANT SOMETHING UP MY BUTT! LOL


----------



## Amaya_Jordan

Skyebo said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Nope. Never, ever. He missed once and that almost killed me. Never again. Stuff goes in, not out. But if he's so eager, offer to stick something up HIS butt and see how he likes it! :lol:
> 
> :rofl: I actually told FOB I wouldnt try unless me let me put something up his butt and he didnt say no. He said if it made me feel better I could :rofl:Click to expand...

lmfaoooooo :rofl:

now thats hilarious!!!


----------



## x__amour

Skyebo said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Nope. Never, ever. He missed once and that almost killed me. Never again. Stuff goes in, not out. But if he's so eager, offer to stick something up HIS butt and see how he likes it! :lol:
> 
> :rofl: I actually told FOB I wouldnt try unless me let me put something up his butt and he didnt say no. He said if it made me feel better I could :rofl:Click to expand...

:sick:

My ass was literally on fire. It hurt to fucking sit for like a week. And my OH is not lacking! :rofl:


----------



## cwoodbaby

Yeahh my OH wanted to try it and dear lord does it hurt.. I was drunk when I let him tbh lol (it was like a year ago) but it really really hurt and I made him stop after barely starting.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

HAHAHHA oh tried and i was not going for it!! like omgg i am totally blushing over here!


----------



## HarlaHorse

OMG! :rofl: :rofl:

Never, ever. I've always completely hated it and it makes me sick. Thank god OH is the same, neverrrrrrr.


----------



## Amaya_Jordan

Skyebo said:


> :dohh: Just thought I'd let you know Autumn and I both just litterally started LOLing. FOB wanted to try this for days "just to see what it felt like" I finally said okay we'll try but he had to stop if I said.. He literally made it like 3 cm in and I was crying because it hurt (and he definitely doesnt have a HUGE peepee :blush:) I think it all just depends on what your okay/comfortable with.. I vote you update what you decide though. :rofl:

LMAOOO i was sitting here deciding if i should post this or not, and im glad i did. but i doubtttt i will let him! but ill let you know what i decide :rofl:

sooo since you and FOB attempted and he said you could stick something up his butt, did that ever happen? :rofl:


----------



## krys

OUCH! Don't do it!!!!!


----------



## Amaya_Jordan

AROluvsJMP said:


> HAHAHHA oh tried and i was not going for it!! like omgg i am totally blushing over here!

:rofl: im just dying laughing over here!!! 

i really dont want to do it, all i can think about is how bad its going to hurt. :dohh:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Amaya_Jordan said:


> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> HAHAHHA oh tried and i was not going for it!! like omgg i am totally blushing over here!
> 
> :rofl: im just dying laughing over here!!!
> 
> i really dont want to do it, all i can think about is how bad its going to hurt. :dohh:Click to expand...

hahah yeah it hurts pretty bad!!!!!


----------



## dreabae

One of my friends told me how to so it "wouldnt hurt so bad" because one of my ex's wanted too but I havent tried it. I wouldnt while I was pregnant. lmao.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

LOL he'd be SOOOO pissed if he ever saw this!! I love how us BnB girls are so honest. Okay.. TMI story time.. One day, actually I think I was like 12 weeks prego or so.. I was *cough* *cough* sucking FOBs thingything, he had just recently (like a few days before) said he wanted to try, so it ran through my head and I decided I'd try to move my fingers towards his exit :rofl: and he didnt stop me!!


----------



## GraceER

Hey I'm 21 but couldn't resist this! Totally with x__amour on this one! "yeah sure we can try it, I get to try it on you too right??" If his face drops ask why he would ask you to do something that he wouldn't do himself!!

And if you are going to do it then make sure he's got a tonne of lube!!


----------



## zlrckbdp

LOL!
I did once, never ever again! 

If you do choose to do anal, please use Aloooot of lube! Hahaha.


----------



## Amaya_Jordan

AROluvsJMP said:


> Amaya_Jordan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> HAHAHHA oh tried and i was not going for it!! like omgg i am totally blushing over here!
> 
> :rofl: im just dying laughing over here!!!
> 
> i really dont want to do it, all i can think about is how bad its going to hurt. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> hahah yeah it hurts pretty bad!!!!!Click to expand...


Ive had slip ups and those hurt, so i cant even imagine doing it on purpose!!! :haha:



dreabae said:


> One of my friends told me how to so it "wouldnt hurt so bad" because one of my ex's wanted too but I havent tried it. I wouldnt while I was pregnant. lmao.

Exactlyyyy hes telling me what we can do to make it hurt less, but im still not liking the sound of it, ESPECIALLY while pregnant. lol


----------



## HarlaHorse

Don't do it :rofl:


----------



## dreabae

Amaya_Jordan said:


> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amaya_Jordan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> HAHAHHA oh tried and i was not going for it!! like omgg i am totally blushing over here!
> 
> :rofl: im just dying laughing over here!!!
> 
> i really dont want to do it, all i can think about is how bad its going to hurt. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> hahah yeah it hurts pretty bad!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ive had slip ups and those hurt, so i cant even imagine doing it on purpose!!! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> One of my friends told me how to so it "wouldnt hurt so bad" because one of my ex's wanted too but I havent tried it. I wouldnt while I was pregnant. lmao.Click to expand...
> 
> Exactlyyyy hes telling me what we can do to make it hurt less, but im still not liking the sound of it, ESPECIALLY while pregnant. lolClick to expand...

:haha: My friend is weird though like she believes in the 2 finger rule or somthing hahahaha. Like pink then ring then middle iykwim. :rofl: I looked at her and my jaw dropped. lol


----------



## Amaya_Jordan

Skyebo said:


> LOL he'd be SOOOO pissed if he ever saw this!! I love how us BnB girls are so honest. Okay.. TMI story time.. One day, actually I think I was like 12 weeks prego or so.. I was *cough* *cough* sucking FOBs thingything, he had just recently (like a few days before) said he wanted to try, so it ran through my head and I decided I'd try to move my fingers towards his exit :rofl: and he didnt stop me!!


LMAO LMAO LMAO LMAO!!!! 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Amaya_Jordan

dreabae said:


> Amaya_Jordan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amaya_Jordan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> HAHAHHA oh tried and i was not going for it!! like omgg i am totally blushing over here!
> 
> :rofl: im just dying laughing over here!!!
> 
> i really dont want to do it, all i can think about is how bad its going to hurt. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> hahah yeah it hurts pretty bad!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ive had slip ups and those hurt, so i cant even imagine doing it on purpose!!! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> One of my friends told me how to so it "wouldnt hurt so bad" because one of my ex's wanted too but I havent tried it. I wouldnt while I was pregnant. lmao.Click to expand...
> 
> Exactlyyyy hes telling me what we can do to make it hurt less, but im still not liking the sound of it, ESPECIALLY while pregnant. lolClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: My friend is weird though like she believes in the 2 finger rule or somthing hahahaha. Like pink then ring then middle iykwim. :rofl: I looked at her and my jaw dropped. lolClick to expand...

Wow sounds like you've got a freak on your hands!! Sounds like she knows what shes doing!!! :haha:


----------



## HarlaHorse

Amaya_Jordan said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> LOL he'd be SOOOO pissed if he ever saw this!! I love how us BnB girls are so honest. Okay.. TMI story time.. One day, actually I think I was like 12 weeks prego or so.. I was *cough* *cough* sucking FOBs thingything, he had just recently (like a few days before) said he wanted to try, so it ran through my head and I decided I'd try to move my fingers towards his exit :rofl: and he didnt stop me!!
> 
> 
> LMAO LMAO LMAO LMAO!!!!
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

I love you girls! :rofl:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

:shrug: guess i just know how to work it.. :rofl:


----------



## dreabae

Amaya_Jordan said:


> Wow sounds like you've got a freak on your hands!! Sounds like she knows what shes doing!!! :haha:

Thats what Im sayin!! lmao. But her boyfriend isnt well equipped at all so I figured it wouldnt hurt as bad :shrug: lol


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Skyebo said:


> :shrug: guess i just know how to work it.. :rofl:

:rofl: omg you didnt just say that you little slut!


----------



## Shanelley

Haha i've attempted once too while drunk. And my god was it bad!!!!! was talking abt it at school and apparently once u get over the pain and do it a few times its enjoyable :haha: But honestly i couldn't bare it. Or poop right for a week. :haha::haha:


----------



## dreabae

AROluvsJMP said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> :shrug: guess i just know how to work it.. :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: omg you didnt just say that you little slut!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Shanelley said:


> Haha i've attempted once too while drunk. And my god was it bad!!!!! was talking abt it at school and apparently once u get over the pain and do it a few times its enjoyable :haha: But honestly i couldn't bare it. Or poop right for a week. :haha::haha:

Oh god! hahaha i could never imagine being drunk and trying


----------



## oOskittlesOo

:blush: I just figure better honest.. LOL I almost just posted first thing without my own personal expierences. But eh.. What could it hurt?? Besides Danielles butt.... :rofl:


----------



## x__amour

Oh my God, I can't stop laughing. My butt cheeks literally clench up in fear reading these! :rofl:


----------



## dreabae

Everyone gets experimental while drunk. :haha:


----------



## Shanelley

I had to be drunk to try!!! Otherwise i no way would have lol. Ive had a guy try stick his finger up my butt and thats just as bad :haha:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

x__amour said:


> Oh my God, I can't stop laughing. My butt cheeks literally clench up in fear reading these! :rofl:

Me too!!! :rofl:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

:blush: I feel a confession coming on.... :blush:


----------



## dreabae

skyebo said:


> :blush: I feel a confession coming on.... :blush:

skye likes anal!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

NOOOOOOOOOO not that... I'll go find the confession thread.. LOL


----------



## x__amour

Oo-er. :winkwink:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

dreabae said:


> skyebo said:
> 
> 
> :blush: I feel a confession coming on.... :blush:
> 
> skye likes anal!Click to expand...

hahahahhaha :rofl:


omg i love this thread!


----------



## Amaya_Jordan

Skyebo said:


> :shrug: guess i just know how to work it.. :rofl:

:rofl: i guess so!!! cuz i know every guy have been with would have been like "WTF are you doing!!!!" :haha:



dreabae said:


> Thats what Im sayin!! lmao. But her boyfriend isnt well equipped at all so I figured it wouldnt hurt as bad :shrug: lol

Haha well maybe thats why!!!! Not my case tho, my fiance is veryyy well lets just say thick :rofl:


----------



## dreabae

I dont think Id be surviving this heart burn if it werent for you girls! :haha: Im glad Im not the only one up at 3:30(although were all in different time zones :haha:_


----------



## dreabae

Ohh nnooo thickness would prolly be a BAD idea :haha:


----------



## x__amour

I want to post a video damnit but it's too vulgar! :hissy:


----------



## Shanelley

:haha:


----------



## Amaya_Jordan

This is so hilarious!!! 
So glad i went with my gut (or butt :haha:) and posted this!!! 




dreabae said:


> Ohh nnooo thickness would prolly be a BAD idea :haha:

yeahhhh thats what i was thinking!!!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

x__amour said:


> I want to post a video damnit but it's too vulgar! :hissy:

DOOOOO IT!!!! Then edit.. :thumbup: Autumns over here laughing at me... :sad2:


----------



## Shanelley

Naw Skye :haha: 
Could be worse ( :


----------



## oOskittlesOo

https://youtu.be/fbGkxcY7YFU


----------



## Shanelley

:haha: Im trying not to wet my pants in laughter :haha:


----------



## x__amour

DAMNIT. Zach sings that all the fucking time! :rofl:


----------



## Amaya_Jordan

:rofl:


----------



## dreabae

Skyebo said:


> https://youtu.be/fbGkxcY7YFU

:rofl: I was about to post this


----------



## Chrissy7411

I did it with my ex a long time ago... a few times... and it wasn't too bad. But then again... he was asain. :shrug:

I then tried it with FOB and yelled at him to stop before he barely got it in. Haha never again, unless its an asain guy. Lmao. 
:rofl:


----------



## dreabae

:rofl: Shannon my friends did a video for that song and its horribleeeee. 

OMG CHRISSY!!! :haha:


----------



## x__amour

Chrissy7411 said:


> I did it with my ex a long time ago... a few times... and it wasn't too bad. But then again... he was asain. :shrug:
> 
> I then tried it with FOB and yelled at him to stop before he barely got it in. Haha never again, unless its an asain guy. Lmao.
> :rofl:

https://i55.tinypic.com/t8px8k.gif

:rofl: :winkwink:


----------



## Amaya_Jordan

:rofl: seriously im dying over here...

and all of this is really making me not want to do it, 

you girls are no help for OH!!! Toooo bad! lmaooo


----------



## Chrissy7411

x__amour said:


> Chrissy7411 said:
> 
> 
> I did it with my ex a long time ago... a few times... and it wasn't too bad. But then again... he was asain. :shrug:
> 
> I then tried it with FOB and yelled at him to stop before he barely got it in. Haha never again, unless its an asain guy. Lmao.
> :rofl:
> 
> https://i55.tinypic.com/t8px8k.gif
> 
> :rofl: :winkwink:Click to expand...

Hey that's my ex! :winkwink:


----------



## KeyonaBBaby

This is seriously so funny! But my man wanted to when I.was pregnant too. I was like uh.... no! But we tried after I had my baby and he like barely got it in and it felt like my butt hole (TMI also) was burning a:wacko:nd ripping, not a good feeling at all. :shrug: never again will I let him! :growlmad:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Damn it Chrissy.... "that's waisis!!" :rofl: most of FOBs friend are Asian and I love it because they'd always make asain jokes :haha: shoot FOBs mixed part japanese so I'm gonna have a white, islander, asain baby! :rofl:


----------



## x__amour

I'm Asian, half Korean. :finger:
And I've had people ask if my mom was from North or South Korea. Totally North since you can so get out of there. :dohh:

I'm off! Now I'll only get 9 hours of sleep instead of 14! :rofl:
Goodnight you crazy children! :sleep:


----------



## Amaya_Jordan

Goodnight girls!!! This was fun!!! :haha:


----------



## Chrissy7411

Haha again is good for booty sex!!!!! :rofl:

Jk jk. But really there was a difference with the two men.
:haha:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol yay for asain people :rofl: trust me, i'm not waisis!!! Promise!!! I know.. Oys 1am, I have homework and gotta meet with my teacher tomorrow...


----------



## Amaya_Jordan

Its 4 am here. Im totally gonna be a bitch when i wake up tomorrow. I feel it coming already!


----------



## Chrissy7411

It's nearly 3. I've really got to get to bed!


----------



## Kaisma

Ive tried it with my OH for couple of times. First time I was totally waisted cant remember a things but apparently I wasnt hurt lol who knows. But the one or two second times it has hurt even theres a lot of lube!! :haha: OH has begged me to do it again but I just make him feel good with other stuff so he forgets it :haha:


----------



## HarlaHorse

You girls all crack me up, I wish I never took a shower break because I missed so much :haha:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

i just read all 7 pages and couldnt stop laughing! LOL! Well il be completely honest as chrissy was and say that i done it a couple of times ( all extremely drunk after clubbing!) and i cant really remember much, all il say is, it foooooookin hurt the next day and having a poo :rofl: NEVER AGAIN!!
Although i do know a girl that when she pregnant all she wanted was anal sex because she preferred it <<< WTF :haha: xx


----------



## youngmummy94

LOLLLL i just read all of that and nearly died of laughter.
my OH tries too.. i told him he could try once.
never. again.
it went in like a cm and i cried :haha:
i would probably never tell anyone else that


----------



## HarlaHorse

I'm never even letting OH try it, even if he wants to. He used to always tease me about it and at one point I thought he was serious and I was like :sick: you actually want to try it! No way! He was so shocked that I took him seriously :haha:

After reading this, I know why I never want to try it!


----------



## youngmummy94

i just think that area is for one thing only.. and its not a penis. hahahaha.


----------



## Elizax

oh god no, it's where we poop from it just seems so wrong!
(unless of course you clean your ass out every day, it can't be very hygenic either)
Got to admit, as much as I laughed through this thread, there was equal borking too :haha:


----------



## Shaunagh

This thread is so funny :rofl:
I so wish I was online when it all started!

A boy i used to sext alot used to always talk about sticking his finger up my bum :sick: but i didnt have the heart to tell him i thought it was disgusting. Like two in the pink, one in the stink sorta thing.

An ex of mine used to try to persuade me to do anal. because he wanted his "Brown Wings" cause he already had his "Red Wings" (having sex on a period) with another girl.
But i've gotta be honest, he was too big for me to even consider it. It used to hurt when he put it in the right place sometimes, let alone in the wrong one.


----------



## birdiex

I've done it a few times, it just makes my bumhole feel a little "baggy" afterwards until it's like, tightened back up again, and a little dribbly and disgusting haha. It feels horrible when they're going slow (like you're doing a massive backwards poo) but when they go faster it's not that bad tbh :shrug:

& Shannon, my OH missed once.. he actually tore my butt that time, it "spotted" for like, 3 days :rofl:


----------



## 20102001

I've let my OH a few times .... 

It did hurt but asloing as you use enough lube and he goes reaaaal slow and gentle then it's not too bad ...

I wouldn't say it's enjoyable though ...

:blush:


----------



## Kaisma

20102001 said:


> I've let my OH a few times ....
> 
> It did hurt but asloing as you use enough lube and he goes reaaaal slow and gentle then it's not too bad ...
> 
> I wouldn't say it's enjoyable though ...
> 
> :blush:


I have had time when it didnt hurt too much and you have to be very relaxed and not just go for it + enough lube, then you can take it. But last times OH has tried it Ive almost strted to cry when its in only just a little bit and tell him to stop :D 
I cant enjoy it either, but I can make it more comfortable... well dont know anymore but have had couple of times :haha:


----------



## BrEeZeY

ive read thru this entire thread and LMAO! i litterally laughed the entire time! i say no way! not my thing!!


----------



## catiejustin71

OMG!, FOB always would bother me about this too..
I would always say NO! Or when I'm not pregnant & can get wasted so I won't feel it. Bahaha, but he never really got to try it & sometimes he still bothers me about it because he wants to see what it feels like. 
He sometimes watches porn & is like they do it all the time, & I was like yeah cause their porn stars, their lose as hell! lmao. 
He is pretty over the whole thing now! 
But Yeah Hell no will I ever consider doing that. haha.:haha:
Good Luck!


----------



## we can't wait

what what, in the butt. :shock:

Baha, this thread is so funny. One time I was sitting and the kitchen table talking to my best guy friend and he said he had to go the bathroom, but he was excited about it... and it got me thinking that men are always all too happy to go take a poo. While he was in the bathroom I formed a theory... needless to say, i was a little embarressed when he started rolling on the floor (literally) laughing because I asked him if men could feel poo sliding past their prostate or something, and that's why poos were fun for them. Awkward. :rofl:


----------



## Whitbit22

One word: Hemorroids! 

They're hell and I'm cursed to live with severe ones because of trying this one time. Makes me ill..lol


----------



## lilosmum

Nope no never!!!! After I had DD OH really badly wanted to so so bad I nearly gave in well one day he was begging me life hell i tell him to go upstairs get the lube and I will be up ( lily was having a day out with Nana) well I may have got a cucumber out the fridge and taken it up with me. I walk and OH asked me WTF and I told him once I had shoved the cucumber up his bum he could shove his penis at mine. Believe it or not he has never asked again!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

I love you girls :rofl:


----------



## Mb2012

LOL this was hilarious to wake up to :) you guys make my day. Anyways never honestly tried it, accidentally OH did once and I literally blacked out I was in so much pain. I was so mad at him wouldn't let him :sex: for like two weeks and for weeks afterwards I would literally tense up if I thought he was getting too close. It's definitely one of our 'never speak of' things that's happened in the bedroom :blush:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

i always told fob if he wanted it that bad he'd have to let me do it with a strap on to his first hahahahahhaha


----------



## Sophie1234

I've just read of all of this and I'm pissing myself laughing hahahaha! I have tried it once with my FOB and he got it in a few cm's before I was screaming at him to get it out!! NEVER AGAIN with anyone, drunk or sober, no way is anything going there again it is offcicially a one way passage for now and forever!!:haha:


----------



## Amaya_Jordan

:rofl: this is soooo funny, i knew i would wake up to somemore funny stories!!! 

Good thread Danielle *Pats self on back* :haha:


----------



## syntaxerror

FOB is...he's large.
But I let him. And only him. It was a not-very-often thing since I'd always bleed for days (weeks...) afterward (don't know if it's because of me or if it was because of something he did.) I couldn't (COULD NOT) have dealt with it when I was younger but it's pleasant with him in spite of the subsequent bleeding and discomfort. Or was, when we were still sexing. If you don't like it but feel like it's important to him, you can tell him no and try back in a few months.

Another note -- it hurt less after we got pregnant. Way less. Idk why.

Anyway, FOB's spoiled, lol. He always got whatever he wanted from me and I loved all of it. And him. Still do. Think this is one of those things that may take you a while to get used to, though.

And once you're over 21, a glass of wine (or two) helps tremendously.

(ETA - goes both ways. If you're not up for something in you, offer to put something in his for him. I can make recommendations. Start with ice cubes.)


----------



## oOskittlesOo

FOB slipped once and OH MY GOD that was worse then when I let him actually "try" and I litterally walked like a penguin or something.


----------



## Mb2012

Skyebo said:


> FOB slipped once and OH MY GOD that was worse then when I let him actually "try" and I litterally walked like a penguin or something.

:rofl: :rofl: I'm sorry but your friggen hilarious


----------



## AirForceWife7

:rofl: :rofl: this thread is killing me :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Mb2012 said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> FOB slipped once and OH MY GOD that was worse then when I let him actually "try" and I litterally walked like a penguin or something.
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: I'm sorry but your friggen hilariousClick to expand...

:blush: I'm glad!! LOL. :rofl:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

AirForceWife7 said:


> :rofl: :rofl: this thread is killing me :rofl: :rofl:

hehehhehe isnt it hilarious!! :rofl: your daughter is frickin adorable!


----------



## xSarahM

Oh god!
I've missed all you girls and the banter. :')
Like a couple of the other girls, Brad 'slipped' a few times. Sometimes i honestly think he did it on puspose hoping i'd be like, "Ooh, yeah thats nice."
I dont think i'll do it on purpose for as long as i live!


----------



## AirForceWife7

AROluvsJMP said:


> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: this thread is killing me :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> hehehhehe isnt it hilarious!! :rofl: your daughter is frickin adorable!Click to expand...

Awww well thank you! How has your pregnancy been going? Gosh I miss my belly so much! Enjoy it while it lasts, it's over before you know it! :D


----------



## AROluvsJMP

AirForceWife7 said:


> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: this thread is killing me :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> hehehhehe isnt it hilarious!! :rofl: your daughter is frickin adorable!Click to expand...
> 
> Awww well thank you! How has your pregnancy been going? Gosh I miss my belly so much! Enjoy it while it lasts, it's over before you know it! :DClick to expand...

Your Welcome! My pregnancy so far has been such an amazing time in my life <3 yeah i am definitely going to miss the kicks and my bump like crazy when he's here! 
Are you guys going to try for another soon or wait a few years?


----------



## AirForceWife7

AROluvsJMP said:


> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: this thread is killing me :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> hehehhehe isnt it hilarious!! :rofl: your daughter is frickin adorable!Click to expand...
> 
> Awww well thank you! How has your pregnancy been going? Gosh I miss my belly so much! Enjoy it while it lasts, it's over before you know it! :DClick to expand...
> 
> Your Welcome! My pregnancy so far has been such an amazing time in my life <3 yeah i am definitely going to miss the kicks and my bump like crazy when he's here!
> Are you guys going to try for another soon or wait a few years?Click to expand...

Well I'd love to try for another now, I've been getting baby fever :blush:, but I definitely need to finish college & get a decent job before we even think about trying :haha: I'm glad your pregnancy has been going well though! :flower:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

AirForceWife7 said:


> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: this thread is killing me :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> hehehhehe isnt it hilarious!! :rofl: your daughter is frickin adorable!Click to expand...
> 
> Awww well thank you! How has your pregnancy been going? Gosh I miss my belly so much! Enjoy it while it lasts, it's over before you know it! :DClick to expand...
> 
> Your Welcome! My pregnancy so far has been such an amazing time in my life <3 yeah i am definitely going to miss the kicks and my bump like crazy when he's here!
> Are you guys going to try for another soon or wait a few years?Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'd love to try for another now, I've been getting baby fever :blush:, but I definitely need to finish college & get a decent job before we even think about trying :haha: I'm glad your pregnancy has been going well though! :flower:Click to expand...

yeah i understand that, thats good that your going to school and stuff thats awesome! :flow: Well thank you!


----------



## AirForceWife7

You're welcome hun! Enjoy the remainder of your pregnancy! :D xx


----------



## TheNewMrs

I am too "old" for this thread, but you girls crack me up!!! :haha: I came in here snooping for tell tales signs that a girl I know may be preg, found this thread and *I WANNA BE A TEEN TO JOIN IN ON IT!!!! *

I've done it, it wasn't amazing or mind blowing, I was pretty bored to be honest. a bottle of wine later and hubby started pleading with me, so I agreed. Wasnt too sore at the time, and he is a big boy! But I almost *died* the next day! I was bleeding slightly. 

And here lovely ladies is where you will learn a valuable lesson, a sexually satisfied man is the only man you'll ever need. He will do ANYTHING and EVERYTHING to keep you happy so long as you'll do the same for him (ahem bedroom dept!) And by ANYTHING I mean it! 

Maybe not Anal, but give that man a night of his wildest dreams and watch how he responds to you over the next few days! "yes honey, no honey, what else can I do for you honey" lol ..... 

Putty in your hands. :thumbup:


----------



## LilMommy

I let my OH try once after his continuous pleading :shrug:, we used vaseline because there was no lube and it burned horribly :nope: and after like the 2nd inch i made him pull it out. And it hurt when i pooed afterwards...definitely not a fan. Also OH has...fingered my bum and also (this is gross-sorry if this is tmi!)...rimmed my bumhole! :blush:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

TheNewMrs said:


> I am too "old" for this thread, but you girls crack me up!!! :haha: I came in here snooping for tell tales signs that a girl I know may be preg, found this thread and *I WANNA BE A TEEN TO JOIN IN ON IT!!!! *
> 
> I've done it, it wasn't amazing or mind blowing, I was pretty bored to be honest. a bottle of wine later and hubby started pleading with me, so I agreed. Wasnt too sore at the time, and he is a big boy! But I almost *died* the next day! I was bleeding slightly.
> 
> And here lovely ladies is where you will learn a valuable lesson, a sexually satisfied man is the only man you'll ever need. He will do ANYTHING and EVERYTHING to keep you happy so long as you'll do the same for him (ahem bedroom dept!) And by ANYTHING I mean it!
> 
> Maybe not Anal, but give that man a night of his wildest dreams and watch how he responds to you over the next few days! "yes honey, no honey, what else can I do for you honey" lol .....
> 
> Putty in your hands. :thumbup:

:rofl:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

TheNewMrs said:


> I am too "old" for this thread, but you girls crack me up!!! :haha: I came in here snooping for tell tales signs that a girl I know may be preg, found this thread and *I WANNA BE A TEEN TO JOIN IN ON IT!!!! *
> 
> I've done it, it wasn't amazing or mind blowing, I was pretty bored to be honest. a bottle of wine later and hubby started pleading with me, so I agreed. Wasnt too sore at the time, and he is a big boy! But I almost *died* the next day! I was bleeding slightly.
> 
> And here lovely ladies is where you will learn a valuable lesson, a sexually satisfied man is the only man you'll ever need. He will do ANYTHING and EVERYTHING to keep you happy so long as you'll do the same for him (ahem bedroom dept!) And by ANYTHING I mean it!
> 
> Maybe not Anal, but give that man a night of his wildest dreams and watch how he responds to you over the next few days! "yes honey, no honey, what else can I do for you honey" lol .....
> 
> Putty in your hands. :thumbup:

I love you!! please come back anytime hehehehehe :rofl:

Loved the "yes honey, no honey, part!!"


----------



## jcarriker

Umm, am I the only one who likes it? In fact, it's a miracle I even got pregnant. :blush: I think I might have only had normal sex with my OH like 3 times....


----------



## LovingMommy10

:rofl:
I read half this last night, then my internet stopped working so I felt left out in the dust...
Just finished reading it and hahahah
:rofl: loveeeee u girls!

Weve had our slip ups, and our attempts but NEVER again. I like walking normal :haha:


----------



## syntaxerror

TheNewMrs said:


> I am too "old" for this thread, but you girls crack me up!!! :haha: I came in here snooping for tell tales signs that a girl I know may be preg, found this thread and *I WANNA BE A TEEN TO JOIN IN ON IT!!!! *
> 
> I've done it, it wasn't amazing or mind blowing, I was pretty bored to be honest. a bottle of wine later and hubby started pleading with me, so I agreed. Wasnt too sore at the time, and he is a big boy! But I almost *died* the next day! I was bleeding slightly.
> 
> And here lovely ladies is where you will learn a valuable lesson, a sexually satisfied man is the only man you'll ever need. He will do ANYTHING and EVERYTHING to keep you happy so long as you'll do the same for him (ahem bedroom dept!) And by ANYTHING I mean it!
> 
> Maybe not Anal, but give that man a night of his wildest dreams and watch how he responds to you over the next few days! "yes honey, no honey, what else can I do for you honey" lol .....
> 
> Putty in your hands. :thumbup:

If only our relationship wasn't so backwards that I was the one who always wanted to go to bed RIGHT NOW and he was good with once a week :haha:


----------



## AshleyNichole

I have done it twice, and you DEF need to relax...BUT it's def. painful...Not my kinda thing, and he has some kinda fetish with my a$$hole and IDK why :haha: he always wants to at least put a finger in there, Im OK with that (not that it does nething for me) just him, I guess him fantasizing. :haha: and I have never put a finger in his butt but I have touched it and it seems to be a sensitive spot for him :haha:


----------



## thefirstbaby

OH "accidently" slipped in once, and it went all the way in and i was holding but butt for like an hour because it hurt so bad.. lol..and then after a few weeks i decided to let him try because he really wanted to do it again..so after a inch or 2 i just told him to stop. i cant take it.. just thinking about it makes me in pain lol


----------



## chichestermum

jcarriker said:


> Umm, am I the only one who likes it? In fact, it's a miracle I even got pregnant. :blush: I think I might have only had normal sex with my OH like 3 times....

:blush: not the only 1, another bum fun lover here too :blush: we have equal amounts of fun from both sides tho, which isnt exactly hard to do when we have sexy time like once a week if that haha! 

i cant believe iv admitted to having anal :blush: 

its deffo something you have to take slow and probably best to work your way up from a finger or small vibe up to a real willy lol! its really not something you should just barge into as its a delicate area and a little pain can put you off it for life, which is a shame because it really is good fun lol! 

iv never been so embarrassed whilst on a pc! lmao! xx


----------



## AROluvsJMP

chichestermum said:


> jcarriker said:
> 
> 
> Umm, am I the only one who likes it? In fact, it's a miracle I even got pregnant. :blush: I think I might have only had normal sex with my OH like 3 times....
> 
> :blush: not the only 1, another bum fun lover here too :blush: we have equal amounts of fun from both sides tho, which isnt exactly hard to do when we have sexy time like once a week if that haha!
> 
> i cant believe iv admitted to having anal :blush:
> 
> its deffo something you have to take slow and probably best to work your way up from a finger or small vibe up to a real willy lol! its really not something you should just barge into as its a delicate area and a little pain can put you off it for life, which is a shame because it really is good fun lol!
> 
> iv never been so embarrassed whilst on a pc! lmao! xxClick to expand...


ahhahahaha i cant imagine enjoying it like idk but maybe some day :rofl:


----------



## x__amour

Ah nope. Still couldn't do it. :rofl:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

x__amour said:


> Ah nope. Still couldn't do it. :rofl:

hahahhahaha Shannon! :rofl:


----------



## xSarahM

I'm with Shannon.
That area has a one-way system. :blush:


----------



## chichestermum

xSarahM said:


> I'm with Shannon.
> That area has a one-way system. :blush:

i used to always say its a 1 way system, but after me and OH had been together 4 a while and engaged we decided it would be nice to try something out for the first time together :blush: we were both anal virgins so thought that sharing something between just the 2 of us would be good, which is why we took it so slow, now we have something that we have only done together and its nice to know we popped our anal cherries together lol!

So even tho now you think its deffo a 1 way system, you could always change your mind lol! 

plus im convinced that having anal was what made DD birth soooo easy! everything down there was all used to being stretched :blush: i didnt have any tears or anything afterwards!


----------



## MrsBurton09

I didnt read everyones post but my experience with this was ok. My husband asked a few times and I said no well one night we both got curious and he promised to stop if it hurt too bad. My husband is very careful and caring to what goes on and it didn't hurt at all but I just didnt see what the woman gets out of it. He enjoyed it of course but that was the once and last time I will be doing it. 

My aunt is a nurse and she was working in the ER one night and a 17 yr old girl came in saying her and her bf had anal sex when they got drunk and something was wrong with her butt bc it was bleeding and hurting rly bad. Well come to find out they had damaged something up there when doing it and she has to now wear a bag for the rest of her life. Kinda sad so be careful when fooling around the anal area that would suck to have to wear a poop bag the rest of your life..Lube it up if your going to fool around thats what my aunt says.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Oh my gosh Katelin!! Ouch!!! That poor girl!! :nope: *LUBE IT UP!!*


----------



## MrsBurton09

I know I freaked when I asked her if anal sex was ok bc I talk to her about everything and then she tells me that so I was so worried but I still tried it bc it was one thing I never done with anyone else and wanted that one thing that DH and I could experience together.


----------



## Amaya_Jordan

:rofl: i didnt think this convo would still be going on when i got back on!!! 

but i think i will be more open to the idea when im older like late 20s, im only 19 so i have some time. lol


----------



## Amaya_Jordan

MrsBurton09 said:


> I know I freaked when I asked her if anal sex was ok bc I talk to her about everything and then she tells me that so I was so worried but I still tried it bc it was one thing I never done with anyone else and wanted that one thing that DH and I could experience together.

I feel sorry for that poor girl, i couldnt even imagine going through something like that.


----------



## MrsBurton09

I know its sad. I just wondered if her bf was still with her or did he leave bc of the bag.


----------



## NewMommy17

omg fob did this accidentally wrong hole lol and my a*s was on fire also and it didn't even go in in in . I know i cant handle anal ever


----------



## Mb2012

:rofl: I don't feel so embarrassed that me and OH slipped up considering it's happened to so many of the BnB girls


----------



## NewMommy17

Lol im laughing because i read up to like page 8 silly girls y'all made my night .

I think FOBS And OHs like this position during pregnancy because they feel like they wont hurt the baby im guessing idk ?


----------



## Srrme

x__amour said:


> Nope. Never, ever. He missed once and that almost killed me. Never again. Stuff goes in, not out. But if he's so eager, offer to stick something up HIS butt and see how he likes it! :lol:

:rofl: My DH missed once too... PAINFUL. :wacko:


----------



## mommie2be

ohh NOOO! my ex asked about it all the time... my response... "exit only dude." :) 
my OH now says he'll never do it because he doesn't want to get "shit dick syndrome".


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

I think thats sooo funny....lol...My OH just read this post and started laughing...


----------



## Shelbs

Oh, God. FoB always asks me to try it. Never, ever. Not in a billion years. Nope. :nope:


----------



## x__amour

... This is... A 13 page thread... About... Butt sex. :rofl:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

hahahahahahhahaha 13 pages full of it! :rofl:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Uhhh duhh.. everyone loves a good conversation about buttsex. :winkwink:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Hell yeah they do :rofl:


----------



## Shelbs

:rofl: Apparently everyone has an opinion about butt sex.


----------



## Amaya_Jordan

:rofl: sooo wasnt expecting 13 pages full of replies!!!! 

I loveeee you girls! Lol


----------



## x__amour

LMFAO. Hawt. :winkwink:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Good job making this thread!! :dance:


----------



## romeo.juliet

Guys are always going to want to try something new, but if it's something you don't want to do, then don't do it. You have that right to say no. If I'm uncomfortable with something he wants to try I tell him. In all honestly tho I at least try once with him. It's like when growin up and and your mom or g-ma ask "how do you know you like it unless you try it?". If I try once and it's not for me I tell him. It's all up to how you feel. He'll just have to understand :)


----------



## Shaunagh

Okay so i thought this thread would be a great opportunity to tell you about the text i just got.
Me and my best friend are pretty open about everything, and we do talk about our sex lives. Not long ago, he just text me saying, "I just did a shit which was definitely bigger than my cock! I have no idea what Soph (his girlfriend) complains about!"
:rofl:


----------



## YoungMummi17

I was asked the very first time i ever had sex to have anal! i was like nooooo matee. i dont think i could EVER do something like that..EXIT ONLY.


----------

